# Any Two Composers to Meet



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

So hear's a little bit of an interesting question to think about. If you could pick one composer to meet with another composer of a different time era and you were able to sit in on a conversation between the two's music, who would it be? For example, Beethoven meeting with Debussy, Bach meeting with Stravinsky, Mozart meeting with Ravel, etc...? And to take it a step further, what do you think would be discussed? 
Personally I'd love to hear what Mozart has to say to any of those 20th Century composers about their atonal music. Especially after he included this feature in his "Musical Joke" piece. I'd love to hear the argument between the two!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

First one that springs to mind is Pérotin and Steve Reich. Obviously the former has been a big inspiration for the latter, so I'd hope a meeting would allow Reich to return the favour. The results would probably be amazing.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Scriabin & Schoenberg. Has Schoenberg ever said anything about Scriabin by the way?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Monteverdi and Wagner


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2015)

Did Stockhausen and Cage ever meet?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

nathanb said:


> Did Stockhausen and Cage ever meet?


2 second Google search says they did, unless...this photo is faked?!?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven and Copland. I'd like to hear Beethoven's thoughts on Copland selling out the musically sophisticated listeners in favor of being a "populist" quite a bit of the time. 

After all it was Beethoven who exclaimed, when musicians were having a tough time playing his notes, something like "I don't care about your miserable instruments! This music wasn't written for you!"


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Actually, although this is outside the bounds of the question, I would love to witness a meeting between Beethoven and Mozart.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I would like Mozart to meet Schoenberg.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I would like Mozart to meet Schoenberg.


That would be something, but I think Mozart being the genius that he was, would absolutely recognize the tradition that is inherent in Schoenberg's music. From Mozart to Beethoven to Brahms to Wagner to Mahler to Schoenberg... I don't think that Mozart would have expected music to stand still.

Now Mozart meeting Berio or Stockhausen, that would be interesting!



MarkW said:


> Actually, although this is outside the bounds of the question, I would love to witness a meeting between Beethoven and Mozart.


Yup, above all, I'd like to have seen his reaction after the _Grosse Fuge_ was debuted. 

Heck, even the young Beethoven himself in 1800 hearing in advance his own _Grosse Fuge_ would have been a shock.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I would invite Bartok and Morton Feldman together for sushi.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I would like Mozart to meet Schoenberg.


ArtMusic, don't you enjoy the otherworldly beauty of the final movement of Schoenberg's second string quartet with soprano voice?
Or the poetic drama of Pierrot Lunaire?
Or the laser-like intensity of the string trio?
Or the haunting religious atmosphere of Moses and Aron?
Or the infinite dialogue, counterpoint, and intelligence of the wind quintet?
Or the spectacular fun and energy of the violin concerto?


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Debussy and Messiaen.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Actually chalk up Helen Grime to meet with Beethoven . See what happens there...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2015)

Mahlerian said:


> 2 second Google search says they did, unless...this photo is faked?!?




Forgive me, your grace


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Bach and Schoenberg, discussing about number twelve...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Heliogabo said:


> Bach and Schoenberg, discussing about number twelve...


Bach: "12 is the smallest product of a square and a prime, but of little interest otherwise. How about 13?"
Schoenberg: "Arghhhhhh!!!"


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hmmm... another one that would be interesting is Haydn with j. Adams... two "postmodernists" at heart together.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I want to hear Wagner telling Schoenberg whether he considers the latter's twelve-tone system a logical and brilliant development from his own harmonic innovations, or whether he thinks it's nothing but _Schweinerei_.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Hans Sachs meets Wagner and tells him what *really* happened.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I like Brahms the man pretty well. For his sake, I'll wish he could meet Beethoven. It'd probably be good for Beethoven's self-esteem too.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Hans Rott, just before he was admitted to an asylum, to meet an older Gustav Mahler and they can discuss "The symphony as we know it"


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Bach, Beethoven, and Mozart to meet together.
Yes, that's three. But think of the possibilities!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Fair enough. Mozart revered Bach in his later years (which means his late youth!) and Beethoven revered both Mozart and Bach. So what do you think they'd talk about?

Lifting from a comment by Debussy: "Have you seen what music paper costs these days? It's ridiculous!"


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think it would be quite something if Mozart met Chopin.


----------

